# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  I'm so angry with a client

## pmbguy

I quoted him on a repair, he accepted the quote, we did the repair, machine worked perfectly, client happy. I always guarantee work done. 

2 weeks later, the client had a power surge which blew components in their machine, rendering it economically irreparable.

The work I had done and the power surge are totally unrelated. Its like having your brakes repaired in your car then the engine blows 2 weeks later in Brakpan, totally unrelated.

My client phoned me this morning in a rage.
 I paid you xxxx for my machine and now you telling me its f!!t.........++++++++++!+++++++++++!++!!

I spoke calmly and explained to him that the repair and the subsequent power surge are unrelated. 
But he still cant get it, or he is trying his luck. I am used to dealing with such issues, but this guy! ... 

I was lucky to have a great mentor and ex boss who taught me everything he knows about dealing with clients. He taught me that the most important thing in this business is to make the client happy no matter what, even when it seems wrong. He would often call me in to put out a fire and encouraged me to even lose money on a specific client to make the client happy, even when sometimes the client is trying his luck.  His reasoning behind losing money on a client, to keep them happy, is that retaining that specific client in the long run will produce a profit. Also, retaining the bad client will help retain his current and future social and professional network. 
My ex boss used to say: An unhappy client is an opportunity to retain a client for life
I do the same in my business as my ex boss did in his. I will bend backwards and sideways to retain business. 

Sorry, I know this sounds obvious but you will be surprised how many businesses dont make a point, to make sure, a client is totally happy.   

So what am I going to do with this guy?
Well, I am going to repair his machine at a loss, with a smile on my face. Hopefully I will gain in the long run.

----------


## adrianh

Well done.

----------


## Dave A

> But he still can’t get it, or he is trying his luck.


There's no use debating the issue while the client is hot under the collar. My experience is a call to the client the next morning (about 8.30 a.m.) can often work wonders.

If they're trying their luck, they'll stick to their guns - in which case firing the client is worth serious consideration.
If they were just upset by their bad luck - a discount in sympathy for their misfortune can go a very long way.

----------

pmbguy (30-Apr-13)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> There's no use debating the issue while the client is hot under the collar. My experience is a call to the client the next morning (about 8.30 a.m.) can often work wonders.
> 
> If they're trying their luck, they'll stick to their guns - in which case firing the client is worth serious consideration.
> If they were just upset by their bad luck - a discount in sympathy for their misfortune can go a very long way.


I agree with phoning the next day, it allows both parties to steady the nerves.
I also believe that politely pointing out that I am not wrong BUT because I appreciate you I can help you as follows.... is important
I think it is imperative that the client knows you are helping and bending over backwards, many times, especially if they think its their right, they miss the point of the gesture or excellent service.

----------

Dave A (30-Apr-13), pmbguy (30-Apr-13)

----------


## IanF

PMB I would of told him where to get off. 
My experience is once the some clients think they can cost you money then they do that and have no respect for you. It is easier to let them go to your competitor.
The trick is to know which ones are reasonable and which try it on the whole time.
Good Luck.
PS Both attitudes work just see which one is best for your business.

----------

pmbguy (30-Apr-13)

----------


## pmbguy

> There's no use debating the issue while the client is hot under the collar. My experience is a call to the client the next morning (about 8.30 a.m.) can often work wonders.
> 
> If they're trying their luck, they'll stick to their guns - in which case firing the client is worth serious consideration.
> If they were just upset by their bad luck - a discount in sympathy for their misfortune can go a very long way.


The client is not very techy, so thats one half of the issue.

I will be in touch with him, I have met him before in normal circumstances with regard to business. Not a bad guy. I retract the notion that he might be trying his luck, more of an expression with regard to this type situation. 

You get the once a year guy trying his luck though...I nip it in the bud with tact.


Through humility and reason combined with good timing and maybe humour, I am sure he will come around. Like you said Dave, a discount for future...

If he does not, I will go ahead and repair to keep the client happy.

----------

Blurock (30-Apr-13)

----------


## Mike C

The other aspect of an unhappy client is that you don't know how many other "potential" clients they are going to talk to about their unhappy experience.  They bad mouth your attitude and your product, and your service ... and you will never know the potential loss involved.

I think that you are a man among men pmbguy.  Well done.

----------

pmbguy (30-Apr-13)

----------


## desA

I'm amazed at the chances some people take in South Africa. Some of them are just plain thick, as well as thick-skinned! Many are like kids. Many are simply abusive jerks.

I'd imagine that after you have explained the matter carefully & thoughtfully to your client, that he would value your technical  expertise & see reason. If, you then, offer to assist in a small way, via added value, or just being nice - then you will be a star.

If he does not accept this & your kind offer - then he is an abusive jerk, well worth passing to the opposition. Send him to hell in such a way that he enjoys the journey.

----------


## Blurock

> The client is not very techy, so thats one half of the issue.
> 
> I will be in touch with him, I have met him before in normal circumstances with regard to business. Not a bad guy. I retract the notion that he might be trying his luck, more of an expression with regard to this type situation.


I admire your attitude and I do wish more people were so generous. Happy clients is what business is about. Why? Because people talk. You are investing in your future, keep it up.

PS. After doing the repair, make a follow up visit and then explain to him the difference in a power surge and the original repair.  :Wink:

----------

pmbguy (30-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> I quoted him on a repair, he accepted the quote, we did the repair, machine worked perfectly, client happy. I always guarantee work done. 
> 
> 2 weeks later, the client had a power surge which blew components in their machine, rendering it economically irreparable.
> 
> The work I had done and the power surge are totally unrelated. Its like having your brakes repaired in your car then the engine blows 2 weeks later in Brakpan, totally unrelated.
> 
> My client phoned me this morning in a rage.
> “I paid you xxxx for my machine and now you telling me its f!!t.........++++++++++!+++++++++++!++!!”
> 
> ...


Excellent customer service attitude! Even though in this case there is no causal connection between your repairs and the power surge which cause the damage. You actually were not obliged at all to do the repair for free at your cost, time, money and labour. You have however won the heart and mind of this customer and this customer will speak well of you to others. I do hope however that those he/she speaks to don’t expect similar free service!

----------


## Blurock

It is easy to get aggressive and abusive when dealing with stupid, demanding clients who wants everything for nothing. The only problem is, without them we do not have a business. 

Customer relations and goodwill is what businesses are built on. We sometimes have to swallow our pride and give the customer the benefit of the doubt. A satisfied customer will tell about 5 people about their experience with your business, but an unhappy customer will tell at least 15!

----------


## Dave S

A little compassion can go a long way to ensuring a client is happy, we also had something similar, but I was the client, today we are still in business together - over 25years later, and the deals made in this time have been in the 10's of millions

----------


## wynn

Now sell him a surge protection device to make up the shortfall!!!  :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

Ok, we have reached resolution regarding the matter. My client is happy. He came around.
We are going to scrap his machine, I will sell him a new one for just above cost. 
Wynn, definitely a surge protector, I have convinced him to try protect all his machines. 

Client happy, me happy

----------

Dave A (04-May-13)

----------


## Didditmiself

Nice ending to what could have been a disaster had it been handled wrongly! Well done! :Clap:

----------

pmbguy (02-May-13)

----------


## desA

Well done - in both stating your case, as well as finding a fair solution. Win-win.

----------


## Blurock

> Ok, we have reached resolution regarding the matter. My client is happy. He came around.
> We are going to scrap his machine, I will sell him a new one for just above cost. 
> Wynn, definitely a surge protector, I have convinced him to try protect all his machines. 
> 
> Client happy, me happy


...and he will be a client for life, because you have unlocked that magical ingredient in business; Trust!    :Thumbup:

----------


## workshop

I generally attack first and apologise later. Most unpleasant people drive BMW's and are brought up in big cities where attitude is second nature. So this is something they more often than not, understand. However I am not a particularly successful businessman and I may well be wrong.

----------


## Didditmiself

My friend, maybe the reason that you, as you put it, are not a particularly successful businessman, is because of your approach/attitude. In business, as an Engineer, I have to deal with some difficult clients. But I have learned that having a bad attitude chases people, customers, friends - in fact everyone away! So many times in my working life I have not always been at my best with unpleasant people (to my detriment) But if you want to retain a clients' loyalty, make him feel special. No matter how much of an ar$ehole he appears to be. It's not what you say to someone that they will always remember, but believe you me, they will forever remember how you made them FEEL! :Yes:

----------


## workshop

I am not successful because I dislike dull and unimaginative people with unreasonable expectations. Consumers led to believe that I will do anything for a quick buck. The sort that shop at McDonalds, Woolworths and Facebook. That is why I choose not to be successful. 

But I do believe that honesty, integrity and service are what builds a business and if this means taking an unreasonable client head on, it is wrong to back pedal and cringe when they bark. This does not necessarily mean you have to behave in the same manner . To the contrary you need to convince them that they are mistaken and that you have a solution for them. But it is important to let them know that you are prepared to go so far and no further.

----------


## IanF

> But I do believe that honesty, integrity and service are what builds a business and if this means taking an unreasonable client head on, it is wrong to back pedal and cringe when they bark.


I choose which clients to shmooze so if the lifetime value of the customer looks good then give them the best possible service at a fair price to both parties. Then price yourself out of the timewasters.

----------


## Didditmiself

> I choose which clients to shmooze so if the lifetime value of the customer looks good then give them the best possible service at a fair price to both parties. Then price yourself out of the timewasters.


And if you put it that way, I have to agree with you. I think there is skill in knowing which ones to shmooze and which ones to dump.....

----------


## pmbguy

> And if you put it that way, I have to agree with you. I think there is skill in knowing which ones to shmooze and which ones to dump.....


I concur. There are regrettably lost causes. In life and business it is simply impossible to please everybody all the time, to think you can is insanity....it’s the pursuit of the ideal that counts in business

----------

